# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  MMD выпускает новый монитор для профессионалов: увеличивай свою эффективность с Philips 328P6VUBREB

## Labs

_4K UHD технология для четких изображений__Ultra Wide-Color для более широкого спектра цветов__USB-C состыковка для меньшей путаницы кабелей_ 
*Минск, 18 сентября 2018 г.* – Компания MMD, ведущий производитель дисплеев и лицензионный партнер бренда мониторов Philips, объявляет о выпуске совершенно нового ЖК-монитора Philips Brilliance *328P6VUBREB* со встроенной USB-C док-станцией, разработанный для профессиональных пользователей, которые хотят улучшить свою работу и повысить эффективность. Эта последняя модель выступает на шаг вперед своего успешного предшественника Philips Brilliance 328P6AUBREB.  Новинка имеет разрешение UltraClear 4K UHD (3840x2160) для невероятной точности, High Dynamic Range 600 для более реалистичных ярких изображений, USB 3.1 для как никогда ранее быстрой передачи данных, RJ-45 ethernet для высочайшей безопасности информации и множество функций для удобства, удовольствия и хорошего самочувствия, таких как LowBlue Mode, MultiView и SmartErgoBase.

*Возможности подключения и разнообразие*
Сегодня специалисты работают над множеством задач одновременно и знают, что для того, чтобы каждый день стал максимально успешным, необходимо продуманно использовать каждую минуту. Philips *328P6VUBREB*, оснащенный широким спектром функций, экономящих время, является идеальным выбором для профессионалов во всех сферах деятельности. Встроенная док-станция стандарта USB 3.1 с технологией power delivery представляет собой тонкий, реверсивный USB-C разъем для простой стыковки c использованием одного кабеля. USB-C позволяет легко подключить периферийные устройства, такие как клавиатура, мышь и безопасные Ethernet RJ-45 кабели и не создает путаницы из проводов. Ноутбуки также могут быть подключены через USB-C для высокоскоростной передачи данных, а совместимые ноутбуки еще и подзаряжаться в то же время. Что может быть удобнее?

*Высококачественные изображения*
Специалисты из различных областей - графические дизайнеры, фотографы, редакторы, архитекторы, программисты и др. - в своей работа полагаются на точную цветопередачу. Philips *328P6VUBREB* и в этом отношении оставляет всех позади. Его высокопроизводительные панели предлагают UltraClear, 4K UHD разрешение (3840 x 2160), технология High Dynamic Range 600 обеспечивает как никогда полную палитру насыщенных цветов, которые дополнены непревзойдённой яркостью и детализацией для более захватывающей и плодотворной работы. Кроме того, технология Ultra Wide-Color служит для отображения широкой цветовой гаммы, результатом чего становятся более яркие красные, более глубокие синие и естественные зеленые оттенки. Этот 10-битный дисплей демонстрирует еще большую глубину цвета благодаря поддержке 1.074 млрд. цветов и 12-битной внутренней обработке, которые вместе создают визуальный праздник однородных реалистичных цветов без градаций или полос.

*Комфорт и производительность*
Чтобы каждый рабочий день был максимально эффективным, Philips *328P6VUBREB* оснащен функциями для комфорта пользователя. Экран с ультравысоким разрешением и режимом Philips Multiview поддерживает активное двойное подключение и просмотр, поэтому специалисты могут работать одновременно с несколькими устройствами, не выходя из дома или офиса. Пишите Вы для блога на одном экране и просматриваете веб-страницу на другом, или смотрите футбол и работаете, или читаете с ПК, одновременно набирая текст на ноутбуке — никогда прежде работать над несколькими задачами не было так легко и приятно! Но это еще не все. Монитор *328P6VUBREB* также имеет Philips LowBlue Mode – режим, который защищает глаза от потенциально негативного влияния коротковолнового синего света и сохраняет хорошее самочувствие, а также поставку SmartErgoBase, которая обеспечивает дополнительное удобство, помогает аккуратно расположить кабели и в целом делает использование монитора более приятным и комфортным.

Монитор Philips *328P6VUBREB* дебютирует в ноябре 2018 года по рекомендованной цене 1 550,00 BYN. Больше информации о мониторах Philips: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

